# Hydrogen Peroxide



## Bobsidd (Dec 28, 2012)

Hi all,

I have read about the one-two-punch algae treatment and want to give it a go on mine setup that has some small amounts of hair or thread algae starting to develop. I have Excel, but i don't know where to buy H202. I'm not sure what it is used for other than aquarium algae treatment so don't even know what type of store to look in (hardware, grocery, hair salon?).

Could anyone please point me in the right direction?

Cheers,
Rob


----------



## Canadian_Aqua_Farm (Apr 21, 2010)

You can buy it at any pharmacy.


----------



## knucklehead (Dec 27, 2013)

Walmart should have it.


----------



## Dawna (Jul 29, 2013)

Pharmacy stores, places with pharmacy (eg. superstore, shoppers, london drugs), dollar stores sometimes (dollarama has them) Just make sure to check up on the expiry date because h2o2 isnt a stable compound and they do expire over time. Also make sure you turn off your light when site spraying with the peroxide because light will dissociate the compound faster into water and oxygen and render it useless or not as "effective"


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Yeah at a pharmacy, you'll probably find that it's a brown bottle and cheap to purchase. It's good for cleaning cuts\scrapes too if you get an injury.


----------



## battmanh (Jan 7, 2014)

I got mine from Walmart


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Just be aware that it kills bacteria, so been mindful of that when you are dosing because of the filter.


----------



## Bobsidd (Dec 28, 2012)

Brilliant! 

I'll take the filter media out to protect the bacteria and turn the lights off. 

Thank you all for taking the time to reply.


----------



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

I live next to the border
$ store in white rock $1.25 for 1/2 liter
$ store Blane 1 us quart/.987 liter $1.25 Cdn.


----------



## outsider (Jan 13, 2015)

Just turn off the filter before you apply h2o2 and wait about 20 to 30 mins before you turn on the filter. 

The idea turn off filter is not only prevent h2o2 get into your filter and kill good bacteria but also allow h2o2 in contact with the algae you want to kill.


----------



## DBam (Aug 9, 2010)

Keep it in the refrigerator before and after opening.


----------



## Jousters (Jan 16, 2014)

I got mine at shoppers and has spray pump on it .I use 3% solution


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

My local Safeway carries it.


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

Yeah any drug store will carry it and it should be inexpensive unless you need massive amounts of it. I got mine at London drugs, under 5 bucks for 500ml. 

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## DBam (Aug 9, 2010)

If you were to need massive amounts then check around with health food stores. You can find it in 29-35% grades usually for $20-30.


----------

